# This is why Times of India is pro-Congress, Jain brothers owe their wealth to Gandhis



## gemini90 (Apr 28, 2015)

This is why Times of India is pro-Congress, Jain brothers owe their wealth to Gandhis



> It is not new for Times of India to do hit jobs against people who are against Congress. From “Rambo Modi” story to the latest “No holiday on Christmas” one, Times Group has helped Congress more than Rahul Gandhi’s leadership has.
> 
> But ever wondered why the Times Group is pro-Congress?
> 
> ...



TOI' history:

- Born in British hands.
- Handed over to a corrupt person (who did first scam in India).
- Next gen resorted black marketing.
- Rewarded by Indira for their dubious nature.
- Now biggest media blackmailers and shoddy wheeler-dealers.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 28, 2015)

Toilet paper


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 28, 2015)

TOIlet paper indeed; its come to be known as such nowadays correctly. HT (with that irritating vinod sharma as its political editor), is in competition with it for the coveted title.

this reminds me of the national herald case. don't know what happened about the summons to the first Mother-son duo.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 29, 2015)

passtimes of india


----------

